# what are you studying



## DLX360E

what are you doing at uni? what year are you in? and at what uni?


im doing Interior Architecture about to start my 2nd year at the university of South Australia.


----------



## heliospan

Major: Religion
Year: 2
University of Florida


----------



## trogere

i'm doin analytic chemistry


----------



## simply_rhythmatik

Major: Comparative Literature 
Year: 5th (graduating this year) 
University of California, Irvine


----------



## lifeisforliving

Major: Medicine
Year: 2
Where: can't say for obvious reasons


----------



## guaatang

My major is now Geo-Hydrology


----------



## PGTips

Course :Maths (Applied)
Uni : Cambridge
Year : 3rd


----------



## VerbalTruist

Major: English, Journalism.
Year: Freshman


----------



## fizzacyst

I am a biology/chem convert, from CS.
Technically a sophomore as far as the new major. Depends on how you want to look at it, I guess.


----------



## Kul69

Currently at a community college finishing my last semester before my associates, then I have a guaranteed transfer to Cal Poly.

Majoring in Computer Information Systems with emphasis on security, will be computer science once I transfer.

Fifth year in community college.. Hey, I had fun! Getting serious now, started when I was 16 anyway so I'm only 1 or 2 semesters behind if I had started at 18 like normal.


----------



## DLX360E

AlphaNumeric said:
			
		

> *Course :Maths (Applied)
> Uni : Cambridge
> Year : 3rd *



what sort of stuff you do with the maths you learn?


----------



## FestiveCheez

I'm in my sixth semester of college, but it's my first semester at USC: I'm sort of in between sophomore and junior standing at the moment.  My *official* major is Creative Writing, but I'm really not wanting to pursue it at this point.  If I had my choice, I'd probably be majoring either in Theatre or in Music Composition.  Communication is also a possibility.


----------



## Chaos Butterfly

Heading towards the end of my first year doing my PhD in Chemical Engineering. I've done 2 semesters, but as my PhD doesn't really run on semesters, more on years, I'm about 10 and a half months in 

Doing this at the University of Sydney.

CB


----------



## PGTips

DLX360E said:
			
		

> *what sort of stuff you do with the maths you learn? *


You mean what maths do I do (ie what modules) or do you mean what do I plan on doing with it once I graduate?

Modules this year are things like General Relativity, Quantum Mechanics (2 courses this year), Electrodynamics, Asymptotic Methods and Integrable Systems. 
Basically covering most "more mathsy" physics topics, and courses which give a wide range of techniques for attacking problems. 

As for what I plan to do with it, I don't know. I don't usually think that far ahead. I'm 3rd year now, want to do a 4th year. Going into The City to do banking etc is a possibility, but very cut-throat and extremely demanding. There are a wide range of other applications, especially in more cut edge technologies. Teaching is not something I plan on doing, at least not for a few more decades, and not to people younger than 16.

Pretty much "taking it as it comes" really. I'm on this course because I like and I'm good at maths and physics, not because of a specific career plan.


----------



## tura9u

I'm doing a degree in Tapestry and Lithuanian Arts.


----------



## bigfloppyfish

Law
3rd year
cant wait to finish


----------



## registered

BCom - International Business, Second Year, University of Otago


----------



## nenarOPI

I'm a freshman at the university of Pittsburgh. I declared my major, Linguistics, a month or two ago and I'm really into it. I may also declaro a secondary  major in psych or russian, or minor in one of those and major in the other..we'll see. Might also pick up the American Sign Language certificate offered


----------



## hashish2020

U0 (from U0-U3 here in Quebec)
Faculty of Science-BSc. in Psychology
Minor in History or Political Science
McGill University


----------



## nenarOPI

Are you really at McGill? That's a damned good school. Two of our linguistics professors went there


----------



## chupucabras

I was studying Music Technology and Audio System Design at the University of Derby in the UK for three years. Had to quit that due to depression and lack of money to pay rent. I'm now doing an Open University course (distance-learning thing) in Computing and Mathematical Sciences, which is going infinitely better than the previous course so far. I got into coding VST audio plugins over the last year, so one of the main reasons for doing this course is to give me a decent background for writing audio software professionally. I wouldn't mind doing some purely theoretical maths-type stuff at some point though, or possibly look into the phenomon of cymatics as some kind of post-grad stuff. In short, I'll probably still be studying when I'm 30 lol :8

Dan


----------



## JV

-4th year
-international studies w/ a focus on international economics
-minoring in french 
-should be graduating at the end of fall quarter if im lucky.
-a uni. in dayton, but not univ. of dayton (not hard to figure out if youre familiar w/ the dayton area)


----------



## Glory Days

I start my law and business degree next month


----------



## dr seuss

history 
3rd year
nottingham


----------



## Motox786

I'm in my second year at University of Minnesota studying Mechanical Engineering...
I'm starting to hate math, but it keeps me busy


----------



## PhorIndicator

1. Philosophy (w/ minors in Communications and Economics)
2. Junior
3.. Southern Methodist University


----------



## hashish2020

nenarOPI said:
			
		

> *Are you really at McGill? That's a damned good school. Two of our linguistics professors went there *



Yes, I really am.


----------



## hashish2020

PhorIndicator said:
			
		

> *1. Philosophy (w/ minors in Communications and Economics)
> 2. Junior
> 3.. Southern Methodist University *



How's SMU--rich and contented? 

Had to---my bro went to Rice.


----------



## PhorIndicator

Can't complain.


----------



## mr_microphone

Biomedical Science
First Year
University of Western Australia


----------



## brothermarcus

sociology and criminology
third year senior
the ohio state university


----------



## bleedingheartcommie

sociology
sophomore
radford university


----------



## strumpet

1st year law

University of Adelaide, South Australia

Have an B.A. Honors in english from the above and a Cand. Phil (M.A. equivalent) in English from University of Bergen, Norway


----------



## TranceAggie

Aerospace Engineering and im graduating in may.

And im totally stoked I got into Stanford Medical School. Its my dream come true


----------



## tokey

Junior
Operations Mangement/Information Systems


----------



## captainballs

Junior
Finance


----------



## skjalff

so many humanities and social sciences majors!!! i hate youuuuu  

4th year biomedical engineering: biomechanics at case western


----------



## jturing

Mathematics, first year grad. Did math and physics for undergrad.


----------



## babushka

electical engineering and physics 
minor in ceramic art (vessels)

2nd year

southern methodist university


----------



## deeph

B.Eng Aerospace Engineering (Finished)
M.Eng Engineering Management (Fulltime while working)


----------



## BLack Flame

Environmental Science and Political Science
2nd year
then hopefully law school


----------



## BLack Flame

bigfloppyfish said:
			
		

> Law
> 3rd year
> cant wait to finish


What type of law?


----------



## Visu04atBLUE

first year, chemisty, started last week...


----------



## We_come1

Ancient History
Newcastle University
1st Year.


----------



## ebola?

Sociology
1st year PhD student
UC Berkeley

ebola


----------



## xena

i'm working towards my masters in "math science and technology in elementary education"

this is my 3rd semester... 3 more to go- working on my thesis next year.


----------



## sheepish486

Linguistics
minor in chinese
im at Concordia University, Montreal
1st year

Linguistics = really fucking interesting


----------



## ebola?

It looks like you chose the right major. 

ebola


----------



## kittyinthedark

Biochemistry and Spanish at the University of Wisconsin-Madison


----------



## ebola?

>>Biochemistry and Spanish at the University of Wisconsin-Madison>>

This was my second choice in schools.
shit...I shoulda contacted you when I was visiting. 

ebola


----------



## skavenger

2nd year of History (major) and Philosophy (minor that may be declared a major depending on how my history reqs pan out and if I can fit it into the 4 years)


----------



## sheepish486

most definitely! :D


----------



## EudoXia

International Studies minoring in French


----------



## UMD GradStudent

Clinical Psychology
Professional Student


----------



## arrogant Muskrat>>

hey kittyinthedark im majoring in biochem and spanish too...Its soo tough but I love it; Im at UVM.


----------



## Bluntman

Major- Political Science

Junior - Cal State Fullerton

Go Titans!:D


----------



## huntmich

Major - Mechanical Engineering
Minor - Math

University of Michigan, Ann Arbor.

As far as what I want to do with it?  I'm not going to be working for the car companies, I'll tell you that for sure.


----------



## UMD GradStudent

TranceAggie said:
			
		

> Aerospace Engineering and im graduating in may.
> 
> And im totally stoked I got into Stanford Medical School. Its my dream come true



CONGRATS


----------



## fizzygirl

Social Psychology
5th year phd student

almost there 

congrats tranceaggie on the med school entrance! :D


----------



## Formico

Industrial Chemistry at QUT Brisbane Australia. 

Hate it, will never be a chemist if a red-hot iron wand goes glowing up my rectum, not for torture or scintillating surplus of strict modern convenience spilled into a diarama of prostitutes and computers.

Fuck you money, you're everywhere, and I don't need to push my head through a broken glass foot-by-foot window to get you're vaginal receipt. I want to teach english to Japanese.


----------



## INFaMaS

AlphaNumeric said:
			
		

> Pretty much "taking it as it comes" really. I'm on this course because I like and I'm good at maths and physics, not because of a specific career plan.



Props man, i'm in the same boat.

I'm doing either math or physics (1st year)
St. John's University in Queens, NY

I really have enjoyed math and physics and that kind of stuff since as far as I can remember. I knew I had to be something special when I was the only one not stressed out on physics and math exams. Well, college is treating me well so far, but whether math or physics is what I will focus I have yet to decide. My physics professor told me it really doesn't matter as much as I may think, since the actual information learned in both fields is quite similar. I was also leaning toward physics for the sole basis that I would have 14 less credits of required courses, thus allowing me to take completely unrelated courses at my discretion.

I just don't know, but either way, math and physics are awesome, and good luck AlphaNumeric with your math/physics endevours. Wish i had 2 and a half years of college math/physics under my belt  . Just Calc II and Physics I, which is the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## uisgdlyast

Chemical Engineering, taking the bio route though
first year
The Ohio State University


----------

